# Wild Pilbra Olive Python 4m+



## hazza88 (Mar 16, 2012)

Guy at work took these photos at Pannawonicas sewage farm been living there for years over 4m long. this was taken around november when he/she come out of hibernation and having a feed on a duck i think. Also have a photo of a Pilbra monitor eating a smaller one and its not a small monitor either.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow, she's huge. 


Erbitting the oarth.


----------



## dintony (Mar 17, 2012)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow, what an amazing animal.


----------



## jamesjr (Mar 17, 2012)

Awesome mate, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jande (Mar 17, 2012)

Impressive snake and great photos. Thank you for going to the effort to show us


----------

